# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Prisma transforms your photos into artworks using the styles of famous artists, Prisma Labs Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - prisma-ai.com
prismalabs.ai

facebook.com/getprisma

twitter.com/prismaai

linkedin.com/company/prismalabs

Prisma on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Andrey Usoltsev

Co-founder and CTO - Oleg Poyaganov

Co-founder, Senior Research and Development - Ilya Frolov

Co-founder - Alexey Moiseenkov

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Masters: AI Software Has Painterly Technique Down Pat"

by Leonid BershidskyY
June 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Prisma uses AI to turn your photos into graphic novel fodder double quick"

by Natasha Lomas 
June 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neural net photography tweaks go mobile with Prisma on iOS"
Making your lunch look like Edvard Munch's 'The Scream' has never been easier.

by Timothy J. Seppala
June 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Prisma Labs raises $6M for its AI-powered approach to visual editing"

by Natasha Lomas
April 30, 2019

----------

